# GPS Maps of Lanzarote



## Merlins Work (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll off mountain biking in Lanzarote at the end of January and am enquiring where i can download a map of the area onto by Garmin Vista CX?


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Merlins Work said:


> I'll off mountain biking in Lanzarote at the end of January and am enquiring where i can download a map of the area onto by Garmin Vista CX?


Hi, need you maps or tracks for the GPS?? 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Merlins Work (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello Saludos

Both would be good?

Mike


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Merlins Work said:


> Hello Saludos
> 
> Both would be good?
> 
> Mike


Ok, here have one, I try get to you some more, ok?

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, look at sthg here

I hope having helped 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Isle Canaries*

Here's a good website for GPS info on Europe. Canaries are here. Lanzarote isn't covered extensively. I think you'd have better trail coverage going to Gran Canary or Teneriffa.


----------

